# libpcre.so.0 not found



## philo_neo (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
After update software on FreeBSD 9.1 RC1, gnome doesn't work. The system cannot find libpcre.so.0. I try :
- portmaster -r
- portmaster -r pcre

If I understand there is not a link to libpcre.so.0 but after a "find command" I don't have this object.
I have libpcre.so.3.


Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2013)

`% less -p20121211 /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Look at the entry for devel/pcre.  Unfortunately, reading that now is too late, the old version is gone.  Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, run pkg_libchk(1), and rebuild all the ports that report missing pcre libraries.  There will likely be ports missing other libraries, also.

In the future: before upgrading or installing ports, always (yes, _always_) check the new entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## larryvc (Mar 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, reading that now is too late, the old version is gone.



Hi guys,

I'm new on the forum, but have years of *nix experience.  I didn't start a new thread because I feel this one is appropriate as I have the same problem.  The only difference is that is that libpcre.so.1 is  missing.

I've rebuilt everything successfully except for x11-toolkits/gtk20.  It fails because graphics/gdk-pixbuf still requires libpcre.so.1.

I tried to create a link for libpcre.so.1 to libpcre.so.3 to accomplish the build of gdk-pixbuf and then the build of gdk-pixbuf succeeds.

Trying to rebuild gtk20 after that results in the 
	
	



```
Shared object "libpcre.so.1" not found, required by "libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0"
```
 error message.

Any ideas on what I should try next?


----------



## larryvc (Mar 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I removed the link libpcre.so.1 before the rebuild of gtk20.

Could not edit my post?


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2013)

First question: is your ports tree up to date? As far as I can tell graphics/gdk-pixbuf doesn't require deve/pcre at all, but graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 (mind the *2*) does.

Second: using symlinks is usually not the right way to get ports built. If you think you need to do that sort of thing, most of the time it just means that ports and dependencies are out of sync and/or out of date.



			
				larryvc said:
			
		

> Could not edit my post. ?


That's a VFAQ. You need 10 posts and 10 days of membership (if I'm not mistaken) before you can edit your own posts. It's an anti-spam measure.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2013)

One advantage of trying to rebuild all the problem ports at the same time (by listing them all on the command line) is that portmaster should sort them into dependency order.  That should avoid the problem of depending on things that have not been rebuilt yet.  Use -n to keep it from actually building and it will just show the order.


----------



## larryvc (Mar 2, 2013)

@fonz,

If [cmd=]portsnap update[/cmd] accomplishes this, then yes, my ports tree is up to date.  Then [cmd=]pkg_info -Rx pcre[/cmd] indicates that gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5_3 needs to be rebuilt.
I knew that using a link was probably not the best way to approach the problem.  I wanted to see if that would make a difference.

@wblock@,

I actually did a [cmd=]portmaster -af[/cmd] to rebuild everything.  Shouldn't that have taken care of dependency order?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 2, 2013)

portsnap fetch is needed to get the latest snapshot before doing update.

portmaster -af rebuilds all ports.  It's not the best or fastest way to do that, and rebuilding everything when not necessary is just a waste of time.  Still, if it finished, and the fake library links were not present, it ought to have rebuilt everything.


----------



## larryvc (Mar 2, 2013)

The hint that graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 might be the problem was the key.  As I am a noob in FreeBSD, it took me a while to figure out what to do with that hint.  @wblock@, correct, I had done a [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] and doing a [cmd=]portmaster -af[/cmd] is a waste of time.

Here are my findings:

While trying to build Xfce4 by issuing [cmd=]portmaster x11-wm/xfce4[/cmd] portmaster, apparently, did not figure out the depends for graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 correctly.  This caused the build to fail with the error message noted in my first post.  This occurred with or without the symlink. 

Issuing [cmd=]portmaster -R graphics/gdk-pixbuf2[/cmd] facilitated the build of graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 without error.

Reissuing [cmd=]portmaster x11-wm/xfce4[/cmd] resulted in a working Xfce4 environment.

Thanks, to both of you, for getting me beyond that.


----------



## philo_neo (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for you answer, I'm reinstall FreeBSD 9.1 release.  I hope that Gnome 3 are available very quickly!!


Thanks
Philippe


----------

